# !!!!!!

## fcsparta

!! !!     !!!!
     !       !!! 
     ,                -  .     .       .                  "".    -    ,  5    .    -       ?       .      .       .    ,  15     .   !!            .   . *.   .*

----------


## kit

?   ?

----------


## Sky

. ҳ  뺺  "" .        ,  - .     -        - "  ..."

----------


## Dima0011

> !! !!     !!!!
>      !       !!!

       .         -     
        . 
 ,        ,          (    )

----------


## Mihey

> !! !!     !!!!
>      !       !!! 
>      ,                -  .     .       .                  "".    -    ,  5    .    -       ?       .      .       .    ,  15     .   !!            .   .

  -   - ...

----------


## kit

,      ( 28):

----------


## Ezhachok

, , ....       -       .
  ...       . 
,    ,     .

----------


## Dreem

,     -  ,  ,  ,      ,   .. .        .

----------

